# looking to trade some trips or a ride



## bays90 (Feb 9, 2011)

I just moved back to Houston, from Kona, HI where I have been fishing for the last several months. My boat is still there and will be there until the summer season is over there sometime in Sept. I am trying to meet a few people that have boats in TX to catch a ride on and do some fishing. I have Fri-Sun off, available most weekends with short notice, and have plenty of money for the ride. I have lots of experience in Venice, LA but mostly winter, not so much here in TX. I also Crew on a big game charter boat in Hawaii when I am there and not fishing my own boat. If you interested in a crewman and someone to help with gas, bait, etc. let me know shoot me at [email protected] or give me a call 612-964-8844 (it's a MN number). I would also be interested in becoming part of a tournament team if someone has an opening or looking.

Also if anyone wants to fish big marlin in Kona Hawaii let me know, I am making a few trips out there this summer and looking for some guys that may want to go. It will save you a charter cost.

Tight Lines 
Chris


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

*Lets Talk...*

Chris.....I have a sportfish I keep in Seabrook...we are always looking for experienced crew that can afford to fish with us....pm me and we can discuss further....
ken


----------

